# New here



## Maitri (May 3, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new 

I've been putzing around in Photoshop for years, but have recently been bitten by the digital painting bug. I'm a beginner! But I have some knowledge of the program - masks and such. I'm learning tons with each new painting that I try.

That said, I am autistic (Asperger's). It is hard for me to hear harsh criticism. Am I doomed to not post my work online? 

Yesterday, I finished a painting and I was so proud of it. It's not perfect, not by a long shot, but it's 150% better than my first try. And I prefer to try to paint whole scenes, not just objects for practice or whatnot.

So I posted this new painting on Reddit and received one harsh (to me) statement on how I was obviously a beginner and "shouldn't be painting in color" and was making a lot of "inaccurate guesswork" for lighting. Not one bit of positive reinforcement in the entire comment. It hit me pretty hard. To pour hours of work into something and be told it's worthless is so hard to hear.

Is this a good place to post my artwork and receive actual constructive criticism, i.e. "work on lighting from left - your shadows are too weak," and the like, rather than just "you're obviously a beginner, practice more, don't try this" ?

I want to learn and grow and I know my work is not good yet. Can anyone point me to a place to post my stuff, to get direction on how to improve, if this isn't a good place?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

good to have you with us Maitri, do you understand layers?
I'd like to see your painting this is the best forum I've found online for constructive feedback I've been here every day for 2 months & haven't seen 1 malicious post yet 
Post your digital art HERE


----------



## Maitri (May 3, 2016)

Oh awesome  Your paintings are lovely, I hope to be as good as you someday!

Here is the painting I finished yesterday.










Is it perfect? Hell no, far from it. Whether it's even good is debateable. But when you look at my first, second, third tries, I think I've improved so much. This one was intended as practice on blending skin tone and painting hair. I kinda punted on the armor =\ Need to find some good tutorials on that. 

It was just disheartening to hear that someone thought there was nothing redeemable about it at all.

Yeah, I understand layers - had over 100 in this one. My main problem is lighting and shadows, at the moment.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

your shading looks good to me and I like your skin tones, this person who was being negative is probably envious of your skill, from the look of the hair and feathers you work with a tablet right?


----------



## Maitri (May 3, 2016)

Yes how could you tell LOL


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Maitri I think this forum is the best place for you to be. I have been here almost a year, and have recieved only positive reinforcement, and tips to help me improve. 

There is a daily chat area that is a little more neighborly, that hosts a themed challenge every two weeks, and that has been fun.

If you ever feel like you are receiving unwarranted criticism, we do have a moderator you can notify.

Welcome!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome Maitri. Glad to have you here.

Do not worry about the criticism. You're not doomed, no one is. It's a matter of finding the right people to surround yourself with, people that understand where you're coming from. This site has a very friendly positive vibe and I sincerely doubt anyone's going to be harsh on you. Criticism can sometimes be hard to take in when worded too bluntly and we very much understand that. So please do feel free to share your work here. The piece you've shown already looks neat and people here are far more likely to help you grow than they are to shoot you down.

You mentioned trouble with lighting. If you'd like to I'd love to see if I can be of any help with that. I am still learning myself when it comes to lighting and shading, but then again, as an artist you're never really done, are you?

I hope the replies here in this thread, mine included, have taken a bit of your worry away. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I see this as more of a community based art group which is fantastic because anyone who comes in and gives unfair criticism would be jumped on by everyone else


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

True, though hopefully even that would be done in a civilized manner, otherwise it would kind of defeat it's purpose.


----------



## Maitri (May 3, 2016)

Thank you all for the warm welcome  I feel like maybe I can pick up the stylus again - I was thinking of giving up. Maybe it's just PMS though.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Honestly; just go for it ^^. What's the worst that could happen? I mean, if something fails, just try again. To make amazing stuff, you need to make good stuff first. To make good stuff, you need to make decent stuff first, and so on.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Your work looks great to me, maybe I can learn from you, I've never done any digital art, I've ordered a screen protector for my new tablet and downloaded the artrage app so when my screen protector comes I hopefully will be joining in, I've never had a single negative comments on here, everyone seems very friendly and civilised.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello Maitri! :welcome:

People here are great! This piece is wonderful and shows huge promise! Enjoy your art, have fun with it and feel free to share with us. You can ask questions too!


----------

